# QE2 registry & callsign changed



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Discovered that QE2 has had her callsign and flag registry changed as of today according to Lloyds MIU.

Her new registry is Vanuatu and her new callsign is YJVW6.

Not sure if this change was another requirement made by Carnival Corporation if she was to do further travelling after her 'final' voyage or not, or if it means she might re-enter service in some way after her South African repositioning.


----------



## RobLightbody (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there,

More information on this is here on TheQE2Story's forum - 

http://www.theqe2story.com/forum/index.php/topic,962.0.html


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Rob and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Southampton name removed from QE2 (BBC News)*

The QE2 will no longer bear the name of its former home port Southampton on its stern, its new owners reveal.

More from BBC News...


----------

